# South Bend Lathe for sale



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

South Bend 10" Toolroom Lathe. Digital Readout; 6" 3 and 4 jaw chucks; Aloris AXA toolpost and blocks; 5C collets; face- and dog-plates; other usual items. Newer 110/1PH motor. Asking $1900, picked up in Middlebury Vermont. Loading assistance available.

Complete info at: [email protected]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

A suggestion for you........you might want to think about posting this to the Chaski site (Home Machinist). Most of the folks on MLS won't be looking for a lathe of that size. But perfect for the people building ride-on scale trains as on the Chaski site.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary--forgot about that one.


----------

